# Self or non self



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I am about to fill out Rosie's next show entry but to enable me to choose all her classes with different judges I need to enter her in the self or non self coloured class.
Trouble is I don't know what she should be.

Does anyone know if a Tonkinese is a self or non self coloured?

Thanks


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

are you on the other group where we've been discussing this question?

as i said on there, strictly speaking a Tonk (or Burmese, or Siamese) is a non-self, but perhaps you should ask the show manager how they are defining it for this particular show.



Toby & Darwin said:


> I am about to fill out Rosie's next show entry but to enable me to choose all her classes with different judges I need to enter her in the self or non self coloured class.
> Trouble is I don't know what she should be.
> 
> Does anyone know if a Tonkinese is a self or non self coloured?
> ...


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Yes I did see it on the other forum but it was getting in a bit of a muddle trying to work out what people were saying so I thought I would just ask if anyone here knew.

Maybe I will email the show manager and see what she says

Thanks


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

is this for tica?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

No GCCF show it is just for one of the side classes


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Isn't self,when you have bred the cat, and non self when you have not bred the cat.xxxxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

No its the colouring Elaine. If the cat is a bicolour or tricolour (tortie) they are non self. A cat is a self when it is one solid block colour


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ain't she pointed? then i'd put her in non self.


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> No its the colouring Elaine. If the cat is a bicolour or tricolour (tortie) they are non self. A cat is a self when it is one solid block colour


Thanks for putting me right Chrissy.I was only guessing.xxxxxxx


----------

